# Terror, Ornate and delhezi...and baby Endlicheri



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

Here are a few pics of my gang....and one of my kids...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

That male is still looking great! Enjoy him  

Thank is looking good!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

AWW said:


> That male is still looking great! Enjoy him
> 
> Thank is looking good!


Hope you are referring to one of the fishes . . . - : ).


----------

